# Best Characters on TV



## Superrazien (Jan 8, 2010)

Name some of the best characters to ever be in a TV show and name the show to I'll start.

John Locke- Lost


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 8, 2010)

Fuck the haters.

Sylar - Heroes


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2010)

Thomas Magnum ( Magnum P.I. )

Michael Knight ( Knight Rider )

John Steed ( The Avengers )

Duncan 'Mac ( Highlander )

Angus MacGyver ( MacGyver )


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (Jan 8, 2010)

Dr. Gaius Baltar - Battlestar Galactica (re-imagining)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2010)

Shawn Spencer - Psych
Burton Guster - Psych
Henry Spencer - Psych
Detective Lasiter - Psych
(not a big fan of) Juliet - Psych

Basically anyone involved with this show.


----------



## SPN (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 8, 2010)

Monk will probably always be one of my favorite characters and probably at least my most adored main character. I like the dysfuntional ones and all his quirks and crime solving abilities wrapped together into just a great package. I'll dearly miss the show. D:

Quite of the characters I adore are in shows that won't have a new episode for a week or two. But for ongoing series I'm going with House as one of them. He's that bittingly brilliant kind of character I like. That sarcastic wit while still having more to him that actually shows he does care about people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll do a retrospective based on my favorites that I can think of off the top of my head (which is limited because I'm a dunce):

*Current:*
Shawn Spencer - Psych (and all of the other Psych people ever)
Michael Weston - Burn Notice
Sam Axe - Burn Notice
Walter Bishop - Fringe
Dean Winchester - Supernatural
Bobby - Supernatural


*Retired Characters from 2000 era:*
Adrian Monk - Monk
Bunch of people I can't remember

*1990s:*
Will - Fresh Prince
Carlton - Fresh Prince
Jazz - Fresh Prince
Uncle Phil - Fresh Prince
Everyone - Seinfeld
Steve Urkel - Family Matters
Carl Winslow - Family Matters
bunch of other assholes I can't remember in the 90s

*1980s:*
Balki Bartokomous - Perfect Strangers
bunch of other assholes I can't remember in the 80s


----------



## John (Jan 8, 2010)

Captain Kirk - Star Trek
Spock - Star Trek
Captain Picard - Star Trek TNG
Worf - Star Trek TNG
Q - Star Trek TNG
Jack Bauer - 24
Mr. Eko - Lost
John Locke - Lost
Hurley - Lost
Ben - Lost
Dexter - Dexter
Trinity Killer - Dexter
Adebisi - OZ
Ryan O'Reily - OZ
Beecher - OZ
Gaius Baltar - BSG
Kara Thrace - BSG
Number One - BSG
I should probably stop now.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 8, 2010)

Even the likes of The Doctor (_Doctor Who_) and Gene Hunt (_Life on Mars/Ashes to Ashes_) can't compare.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2010)

Jack O'Neill - Stargate SG-1
Sylar in his Season 1 incarnation 
Tendou Souji and Sou Yaguruma when he became Kick Hopper - Kamen Rider Kabuto


----------



## Bart (Jan 8, 2010)

*1.* Benjamin Linus - Lost
*2.* Sylar - Heroes
*3.* The Tenth Doctor - Doctor Who
*4.* Gregory House - House
*5.* Theodore Bagwell - Prison Break 
*6.* Data - Star Trek


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 8, 2010)

Mine is Dexter, second place is Cal Lightmen.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 8, 2010)

Angelus and Spike - Buffy The Vampire Slayer
Jack Bauer - 24
Ross - Friends
Fez - That 70's Show
Carlton - Fresh Prince of Bel Air
Jack O' Neill - Stargate SG1
Al - Married With Children
Homer - The Simpsons
Bender - Futurama
Renee - Allo Allo


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 8, 2010)

Will - Fresh Prince Of Belair
Carlton to^
Eddy - That's So Raven
Vince - The Mighty Boosh


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 8, 2010)

Little love for House. Surprising.

Dr. Gregory House - House
Ari Gold - Entourage
Dextor Morgan - Dexter
Patrick Jane - The Mentalist
Nathaniel "Nate" Samuel Fisher, Jr. - Six Feet Under
Nathaniel Samuel Fisher, Sr. - Six Feet Under
Pretty much anyone associated with - Six Feet Under
Victor Samuel Mackey - The Shield

Can't think of anyone else.


----------



## Ultimate X (Jan 8, 2010)

*the best*

the best character on tv is pikachu


----------



## Gooba (Jan 8, 2010)

*Current Shows:*
Hank Moody - Californication
Tracy Jordan - 30 Rock
Charlie Kelly - It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Trinity - Dexter
Turk Turkleton- Scrubs
Dr. House - House
Dean Winchester - Supernatural
Stephen Colbert - Colbert Report
Sam Axe - Burn Notice

*All time:*
Autolycus - Hercules and Xena
Jack Stiles - Jack of All Trades
Brisco County Jr. - Brisco County Jr.
Jayne Cobb - Firefly
Wash - Firefly
Malcolm Reynolds - Firefly
Vick Mackey - The Shield
Omar Little- The Wire
Darian Fawkes - Invisible Man
Bobby Hobbs - Invisible Man
Job Bluth - Arrested Development
Denny Crane - Boston Legal
Data - Star Trek TNG
Captain Picard - Star Trek TNG
Captain Kirk - Star Trek TOS
Bill McNeal - Newsradio

God there have to be more I've forgotten, but this is a good start.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2010)

I forgot about someone important:

Richard Castle - Castle


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 8, 2010)

*1990s*
Will/ Uncle Phil/ Carlton/ Geoffrey/ Hillary - Fresh Prince of Bel Air
Martin/ Gena/ Pam - Martin
Marlon Williams - The Wayans Bros
Jamie King - The Jamie Foxx Show
Tim Taylor and Al (cant remeber last name) - Home Improvement

*2000s and Current*
Cal Lightman - Lie to Me
Barney Stinson - How I Met Your Mother
Julius and Chris - Everybody Hates Chris

All I can remember right now...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2010)

Ben, John Locke and Desmond from Lost.
Lorelai Gilmore 
House (only season 1-3 after that his chracter is a parody of himself).


----------



## ethereal (Jan 8, 2010)

*Basil Fawlty* - Fawlty Towers
*Michael Scott* - The Office
*Samantha Jones* - Sex and the City
*Mitch Buchannon* - Baywatch
*Castiel* - Supernatural


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

Other than those listed, Illyria from Angel for me.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2010)

*Wilhelmina Slater* -Ugly Betty
*Amanda Tanen* - Ugly Betty
*Blair Waldorf *- Gossip Girl
*Lorelai Gilmore *- Gilmore Girls
*Stella Bonasera *- CSI : NY


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 8, 2010)

Gregory House (House)
Leroy Jethro Gibbs (NCIS)
Mike Franks (NCIS)
Leland Stottlemeyer (Monk)
Monk (Monk)
John Munch (Law and Order: SVU)
Elliot Stabler (Law and Order: SVU)
10th Doctor (Doctor Who)
Martha Jones (Doctor Who)
Fox Mulder (X-Files)
Dana Scully (X-Files)
Dean Winchester (Supernatural)
Curtis "Lem" Lemansky (The Shield)
Ronald Greer (Stargate Universe)
Jack Bauer (24)
David Palmer (24)
Shawn Spencer (Psych)
Burton 'Gus' Guster (Psych)
Carlton Lassiter (Psych)
Paulie 'Walnuts' Gualtieri (The Sopranos)
Silvio Dante (The Sopranos)
Johnny 'Sack' Sacramoni  (The Sopranos)

... there's tons more that I'm forgetting about.


----------



## ez (Jan 8, 2010)

well most i'd mention have been already so i'll just add these

pretty much the entire cast of the wire (e.g. omar little, the bunk, clay davis)
simon adebisi (oz)
tony soprano (the sopranos) 
dr. cal lightman (lie to me)
don draper (mad men)
charles barker (the beast)
fez (that 70's show)
larry david (curb your enthusiasm)
leon (curb your enthusiasm)


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

I like Greg House, Dexter Morgan and Walter White.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 8, 2010)

1) Everyone who isn't a female on Supernatural with slight bias towards the Winchesters and Archangel Gabriel. Nothing against females mind you, they just keep....dying.

2) House and Wilson on House M. D.

3) Fez, Kelso & Red from That 70's Show.

4) The entire Angel cast, with Angel in particular utterly epic.

5) The entire cast of Firefly. No exceptions. 

And many others I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 8, 2010)

kelso and fez
angel and spike
mulder
larry
crazy sylar
animated-bender and bart simpson


----------



## Pepper (Jan 9, 2010)

Dr.Gregory House - House
Dexter Morgan - Dexter
Susan Mayer - Desperate Housewives
Blair Waldorf - Gossip Girl
The Doctor - Doctor Who
Seeley Booth - Bones
Meredith Grey - Grey's Anatomy
Barney Stinson and Robin Scherbatsky - HIMYM
Lilly Rush - Cold Case
Stella Bonasera - CSI New York


----------



## Sine (Jan 9, 2010)

blair - gossip girl
nathan - misfits


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 9, 2010)

After considering everyone else's lists I realized I sure left a whole bunch of great characters out. I'd like to add _Dean_ (Supernatural) to my list since he's funny, more than a playboy, and I do adore that whole brother thing. Mention of Angel from before made me think of _Spike_, I liked him only slightly more than _Giles_ though. Seeing more crime investigation shows named also made me think of _Gibbs_ from NCIS. I could see how the man had 4 wives. 

Characters from other shows which I think weren't mentioned include _Lionel Luthor_ (Smallvile) and_ Scorpius _(Farscape).


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 9, 2010)

Howard Moon - The Mighty Boosh  He's the best thing ever.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 9, 2010)

Current Shows:

Nathan - Misfits
Dr Rush - Stargate Universe
Samuel - Heroes

Past:

Jayne, Wash, Zoey - Firefly
Baltar, Cavil, Adama - BSG
Adam - Heroes


----------



## kumabear (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone from The Wire with a decent role, really.

Background characters from this show were more fleshed out than main characters from Heroes and the like. (Although I enjoy both)

Omar Little if I had to pick one though...ooh omar.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Jan 9, 2010)

John Locke - Lost
Benjamin Linus - Lost
Barney Stinson - How I Met Your Mother
Michael Kelso - That 70's Show
Red Forman - That 70's Show
Charlie Harper - Two and a Half Men
Al Bundy - Married With Children
Chandler Bing - Friends


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 13, 2010)

Buffy
Dr. Quinn
John Cage - Ally McBeal (probably the most epic character in all of television)
Dean Winchester - Supernatural (pretty interesting guy, I loved him after he sang REO Speedwagon's Can't Fight This Feeling. He made the song sound fucking manly)


I hate Mohinder, the cunt.



Gooba said:


> *
> Denny Crane - Boston Legal*


*

I never really liked Shatner in that show. I might go so far as to say he annoyed me. Alan Shore was fucking awesome, but I liked him in the Practice so it just carried over.*


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't really watch a lot of TV nowadays, but I have managed to keep up with _Criminal Minds_, so Spencer Reid is definitely on my list. Also, while I don't watch a lot of _Gossip Girl_, I have seen a few episodes and I really like Blair Waldorf.

That's all I can remember at the moment.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 15, 2010)

Barney Stinson - How I Met Your Mother
Sheldon Cooper - The Big Bang Theory
Dexter Morgan - Dexter
Sylar - Heroes


----------



## Darc (Jan 15, 2010)

George - Seinfeld
Lock - LOST
Sylar - Heroes
Peter - Fringe
Rose - Golden Girls
Fraiser - Fraiser


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2010)

Peter Petrell - Heroes
Dexter Morgan - Dexter 
Blair Waldorf - Gossip Girl
Chuck Bass - Gossip Girl
Patrick Jane - Menatlist
Bill Compton - True Blood
Damon Salvatore - The Vampire Diaries 
Dr.Gregory House - House







The four guys from the Big Bang Theory...I like them all and Penny as well. Special mention to Alan B'Stard from 80s comedy The New Statesman.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2010)

Booth from bones is a good character


----------



## Roy (Jan 15, 2010)

Gooba said:


> *Current Shows:*
> Hank Moody - Californication
> Tracy Jordan - 30 Rock
> Charlie Kelly - It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
> ...


I'm surprised you didn't name anyone from Seinfeld.


----------



## barkadat3p (Jan 16, 2010)

my list:

Dr. Gregory House - House
Jack Bauer - 24
Benjamin Linus - Lost
Barney Stinson - How I Met Your Mother
Sheldon Cooper - The Big Bang Theory
Sue Sylvester - Glee
Abed - Community
Señor Chang - Community
The entire crew of Serenity - Firefly


----------



## forumer147 (Jan 21, 2010)

We have this local show which I really like to be its Darna and she is a heroine like Spiderman and Superman .....


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 21, 2010)

My top 3 would be:

Greg. House - House
Sheldon Cooper - The Big Bang Theory
Ari Gold - Entourage

Some others would include

Barney Stinson - How I Met Your Mother
George - Seinfeld
Kramer - Seinfeld
Spencer Reid - Criminal Minds
Alan Harper - Two and a Half Men
Chuck Bartowski - Chuck 
Red Foreman- That 70s show
Chandler Bing - Friends


----------

